# Wanting to start WHFB - Daemons?



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey peeps i'm thinking of starting a fantasy army but lacking on the funds so trying to get the biggest bang for buck. My main army is a 40k CSM army so was thinking i could keep the chaos theme going by getting daemons and i could magnatise the bases and use the models for both fantasy and 40k.

As for a basic idea for a 1k-2k army i was thinking of taking like 2 units of horrors with a herald of tzeentch in each 1 with lore of life and the other with the lore of beasts. Making a unit of horrors S4 T4 and the other T5 with access to spells like dwellers below and transformation of kadon which seem awesome.

After that i have no idea what to take but i'd like to keep as much plastic as possible, also any suggestions on other armies are welcome like i said i need to keep it as cheap as possible but i'm quite a competitive player too.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Warriors of Chaos are good for plastics, and small model counts. Warriors (and hence Chosen, and to some extent Forsaken) and Chaos Knights are all plastic, and some of the better models GW have produced.

Although they lack a Plastic Chaos Lord, like High Elves etc, there are few other models that rival the Khorne Lord on Juggernaut, or Archaon. Other beautiful models include the Lord on Disc, and the Slaanesh Boob Snake.

Lizardmen are generally small in size these days, containing little more than a Frog, a Metal Lizard, 40+ Plastic Saurus and Bigger metal Flamey/Spikey Lizards.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

I would recommend warriors if cost is an issue. Warriors of Chaos are an army of very elite bad ass troops and as a result have a relatively low model count with most of it being plastic. 

If you were wanting to do Daemons it will cost a bit more than warriors but like you said there is the upside of having an army for each game which is what I have. Also they are cheaper now than they were before with Bloodcrushers, Seekers and Horrors now being plastic.

I agree with Vaz about Lizards too. They can have an army of pretty elite troopers, expensive characters and some big lizards so you have a low model count and thus are spending less money. 

High elves may enter the realm of less expensive what with all of the new plastics coming out.


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

i like warriors i know of a pretty nasty even themed combo of using chosen with 2 warshrines that i've seen used thats insanely powerful but sooo many people use WoC round here it'd sicken me to see another i think :/.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah I understand the too many warriors players thing. I've been working on getting my WoC up to date recently and realized that since 8th about a 3rd of our gaming group is playing them. Kind of lame but I'm not going to switch armies just because of that.

If you want to remain a chaos loyalist then go with Daemons. Their troops are relatively elite and most of them are plastic now. They aren't the OMG DAEMONS YOU WIN BEFORE WE PLAY!!!! army they were before but they are still very competitive which seems like something you wanted.

Another thing you could do as far as chaos goes is beastmen. Now they aren't really loyal to the dark gods since the fluff change in the new book but they are their servants. You could do a pretty cost effective army with a ton of Minotaurs. Also minotaurs are very powerful since 8th with being able to strike in ranks.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

Daemons with Heralds of Tzeentch with Lores of Life and Beasts are very potent in units of horrors, especially when combined with bloodletter horde blocks with heralds of khorne. You will want flamers and fleshhounds and maybe some furies as additional troops. The bloodthirster is the best lord. The only problem with Daemons is that an optimal army is unfair to play against and will not win many friends, so you need to run something a bit less optimal (fiends, daemonettes).


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

almost everyone i play with is a competitive player so there's no need to hold back, hell if someone crushes an army it usualy inspires debate on how to make it better or how best to beat it.

But ye i thought about using some bloodletters as shock troops and flamers for ranged, and with the life passive ability able to give wounds in combination with a thirster sounds evil.

What could be nasty at lowish say 1500pt games? with the % system you can't throw a GD in till 2k+ i believe and make it effective. But what do i know i only know the basics of the game i'm going to have to borrow the rulebook off my friend.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

at 1500 I would say first off to take a unit of 6 Flamers as they are nasty and got nastier in 8th with being able to march and shoot. To get your Core requirements I would say taking a good sized unit of Daemonettes and a good sized unit of Bloodletters with a herald in each. Get a Herald of Tzeentch for some magic threat and if you can afford it get yourself some flesh hounds as they will be a good flanking unit.


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

ok thx i'll look at army builder seeing as i have that but not the rule/army books yet and post something up in the armylist section, then i can look at what it's gonna cost to got from 1500 to 2500


----------

